# Avoiding Switzerland



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

Is there any other simple way to get to Italy without having to go through Switzerland?
The reason I am asking is that I have a 3700KG MH towing a Smart car and we will be in Italy for 3 weeks
We have been told that it will cost SF40 for the Smart car and SF70 for the MH (or SF35 if we return within 10 days, but SF70 for a month)
Also we have been told that because we have a Smart car on an A frame, we have to detach it and drive it through separately
Is there a route that I can use that is free from all the expense and hassle?
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

We went from the Bodensee through Austria and over the Alps fantastic scenery...didn't touch Switserland once. Stayed on a stellplatz by a river just over the border, 5 euros a night with hook up, German speaking. Good roads all the way

Have a nice journey.  

Keith


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

For anything over 3500kg Austria is definitely off the motorhomers' list with the need to have a go-box. The fees are astronomical.!

I'm sure that lots of people have been through Switzerland with their cars behind - I haven't heard that the car has to be detached. 

You could wind round the French side of the alps, but likely to be more than you would pay going through Switz.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Drive south through France and turn left round the bottom of Switzerland and there is Italy.
Part of the fun is getting the maps out and looking for routes.
If you have the time to avoid French toll roads then it can be free to cross France.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

mgacoupe said:


> Is there any other simple way to get to Italy without having to go through Switzerland?
> The reason I am asking is that I have a 3700KG MH towing a Smart car and we will be in Italy for 3 weeks
> We have been told that it will cost SF40 for the Smart car and SF70 for the MH (or SF35 if we return within 10 days, but SF70 for a month)
> Also we have been told that because we have a Smart car on an A frame, we have to detach it and drive it through separately
> ...


Hello the over 3500kg rate is only SF35 for 10 separate days, so 1 day through and 1 day back, and is valid for a year.

Pat


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I second what Pat says and would add that the minimum payment is Sfr25 and again nominate your days. To get there and back will cost you max of Sfr 65 that's £40 at today's exchange rates - much quicker and cheaper than the French Autoroutes. Never heard of anyone being told to detach a car and drive it through.

Gorgeous scenery and excellent roads - well worth the trip.


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

Oops, Sorry
I should have said detached for going through the tunnels!
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

The guy at the Swiss travel said that the 10 days was a period of time for the vignette to be valid
The vignette would obviously have an expiry date on it
E.g. buy the vignette on1/9/10 and it expires 11/9/10
I specifically asked if you could take the days one at a time and the answer was NO
I have looked at the map and the best direct France to Italy route appears to be Chambery to Torino.
Or the Annecy to Aosta route perhaps
Any recommendations on either
Regards
MGA Coupe


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

mgacoupe said:


> The guy at the Swiss travel said that the 10 days was a period of time for the vignette to be valid
> The vignette would obviously have an expiry date on it
> E.g. buy the vignette on1/9/10 and it expires 11/9/10
> I specifically asked if you could take the days one at a time and the answer was NO
> ...


Sorry but that is absolute rubbish you are being told. I've been doing this for years and I can tell you for a fact that you can specify the days and they are valid for up to one year. The days do not have to be consecutive. Swiss Travel are completely wrong. See here

http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_privat/informationen/02262/02263/index.html?lang=en


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

Vennwood
Thanks for the inf
This sounds like a better deal if I can select which of the 10 days I want to travel on
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

I have just spoken to Swiss Travel in London (the place where you can buy your vignette) about the cost of driving a 3700Kg plated MH plus an A-framed Smart car in tow
Everything seems clear until we get to interpret what the SF35 for 10 days in a month option actually means
I have just heard a third version whereby the 10 days are those that follow the date of entry. e.g., if we enter on the 12/9 then we can only return without further payment on or before the 22/9
I was told however through this forum that you could use any date within the month to re-enter and leave as may days as we wish up to 10
Another source has told me that I must nominate the 10 days that I want to travel in or out of Switzerland on
Bearing in mind that this is a document presentation activity at the border I don’t want to get into an argument with the officials about the procedure, especially at the end of a long haul down from Dieppe
Can anyone confirm which of the three 10 options are correct, or should I just arrive at the border and explain what it is I want to do any they can charge me the correct rate
What I want to do is
•	Enter Switzerland on the German/Switzerland border approaching Basel
•	Travel through the Gotthard tunnel
•	Spend one night on an aire or campsite in the Mountains
•	Travel into Italy the next day
More than 10 days later (about 15 days), I want either to
•	Reverse the journey back through the Gotthard tunnel and back into Germany
•	Or follow the Med Coast back into France and head for Provence and back home from there with a visit to the Bourgogne
Our initial thoughts of using the Mont Blanc or Frejus tunnel were dashed when we found out how much it would cost
Germany/Switzerland is by far the cheapest and most effective route
Many thanks in anticipation of your help
MGA Coupe


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Unless the system has changed since I last used it, for a vehicle in excess of 3,500 kg, you cannot buy the thing in advance, you have to buy it at the Swiss border. Queue up with the lorry drivers, and make your choice. There are diagrams of the various vehicle 'combos' on the self-carbonated form, which is date-stamped.

I have purchased the 10 day pass on three occasions, for skiing holidays, just in the motorhome. It's valid for one year if you don't use all your days. I have also purchased a one-day pass for the reverse of what you plan to do i.e. Italy - St Gottard Tunnel - Luzern and all points north. That was towing a Smart car on a trailer.


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

Does this mean that I have a 'bank' of 10 days and each time I enter Switzerland I have to have the 'carnet' date stamped
And when I have used all the 10 days credit, I have to buy another 10?
This makes sense. Am I right?
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, you 'write off' the days you're in Switzerland on an 'honesty' basis on the form. As we were planning to spend more than ten days skiing, I bought two lots of ten days. We had some days unused at the end of the holiday, so we went back to Lake Biel the following September and presented our form at the frontier. I don't remember it being date-stamped again, but the border guard, who seemed slightly disappointed that he couldn't rush us for some more money, made sure I 'wrote off' that day!


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

MGA Coupe- I can confirm from long experience that more often than not Swiss Travel talk through their hat on the subject of Swiss road tolls.

Basically you will pay a Heavy Vehicle Tax on your over 3500kg van of SF32.50 (or SF35.00 if it has increased lately) for the 10 day pass.This being the cheapest option if you are making a return journey. For the car you will have to buy a SF40.00 vignette.

At todays rates that equates to approx £22.00 each way, and the option of a return visit within a year at no extra cost. Work out the difference in fuel, tolls, time, etc, to see if its really worth trying to avoid it.

You might also like to look at Swiss Road Tolls (Amended) in the Swiss Touring section of the forum for the full info.

Ron


----------

